# WTB Trail Mower



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking for a very used pull behind trail mower. I don't care if it runs or not. I'm not looking for anything new.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Keep us posted on this. I have been looking on Craigs List because I would like to try one. I have a pond that I think would work out pretty good on.


----------



## Duckhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

*Trail mower*

Have a swisher 44" pull behind... please text me at 409-267-7937 for info


----------

